# Looking for a training group



## Robin Ayling (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi everybody I just moved to Omaha,NE,from NC and am looking for a group to train with The local club is taking sometime off for the winter. If anybody wants to get togethere and train shoot me a message

Robin


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Theres another place for this...


----------

